# Day 1; waits for imports



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, everyone! This is my fist post, and I thought what better way to start then talking about the waiting process for my imports! This will be day one, and I can tell you already these days are going to go by slow. Nothing better than unpackaging a betta in the mail, right? I can't express how excited I am. I currently have two imports already, but this will be the first time I've imported them myself. I'm expecting two giants; female and male. They will be shipped to the states Sunday. My transshipper is Linda Olson, which I'm kinda cynical about because I've read bad feedback about her, and she hasn't replied yet to my e-mails. But my betta person said that she's cheaper and a better shipper than Jennifer (Who I was planning to go with at first) and it didn't hurt that he was also doing imports to her sooner. Anyway, only time will tell! Gotta be optimistic!









One on the left is my female who is 2.7 inches and the male is 3.1 . They are still young and have much more growing to do!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

pretty fish!


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Gorgeous! I thought Linda Olsen was a good trans shipper... 
Very pretty fish none the less!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your fish are gorgeous.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow they are gorgeous! And giants too!!!! 

For transhipping I've used Jennifer several times and thought she was fantastic. I've also bought bettas from her and was very happy. 

Post more pictures when you get them!


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, will do!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in love with your fish. They are both awesome, my sorority is jealous.


----------

